# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  fioletowe plamki

## Aleksandra2811

Dziś wieczorem na mojej skórze twarzy pojawiły się małe fioletowe plamki. Plamki przypominają maleńkie siniaki, bądź krwiaki. Objaw ten poprzedziło silne kłucie w mostku. Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.

----------

